# Deformity - hatched w/out an eye



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I was doing status checks throughout the hatching for both babies, and this one came out minus an eye. I'm unsure if the open skin over part of that eye never was there to begin with, or if it occurred on a sharp edge of the egg shell or what. 

This baby has no food in it's crop - it hatched sometime between 4am and 12pm - but I'll keep checking throughout the day. It might still be absorbing yolk and isn't begging yet.

Otherwise it seems good, it's chirping, squirming, trying to keep it's head up.

:\

And it seems Dante is a plucker. The head of the first baby is completely bald today.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw the poor little thing! Hope he/she will be ok


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww no poor little thing


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Got the pics edited to be closer up. Any thoughts on this? The parents are absolutely 100% unrelated, so it isn't an inbreeding thing...


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww!  Hope s/he is okay!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

You and me both! I'm not holding my breath though... Hope it turns out alright, poor little thing. It isn't red, or oozing, or bleeding, or hot to the touch. The baby is holding warmth and acting just fine, so... As long as it doesn't get infected I think it should be okay. 

Provided of course that is the only deformity s/he has. :\


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The parents are absolutely 100% unrelated, so it isn't an inbreeding thing...*
-------------------------------------

It *is* a genetic fault. How many generations can you go back on the parents? Are there any show breeders or show stock in the background? They only time I have seen genetic faults like this are with line bred (show birds) in the background. Other faults would be partial upper beaks (which prevents them from piping from the egg)


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Oh I am certain it is a genetic fault! Probably not going to give that pair another nest box...

Both birds were obtained at a poultry auction, over a year apart and from different breeders.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

has either parent been paired with another m/f?
it would be possible to pin point which parent has this genetic default by giving new 
mates,then you will know which to not breed again?or maybe blood work on both?
while you can still breed good genetic parent if wanted..


poor baby


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

If the parents had other mates, it was before my boss bought them. We have no idea what any prior offspring may have looked like. 

There are 2 more eggs left to hatch, so, we'll see how they end up turning out.

However, whether male or female, if this baby survives I'm probably going to keep it. I have a thing for the underdogs.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

im sure it will have a great home with you...
congrats on babies/eggs


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Ty, ty. 

Hoping the open bit seals up. Checking on the babies now. Hoping there's some food in it's crop!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hows baby's doing today?


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Unfortunately the baby passed away early this morning. It started to get very dark color below it's skin on the back of it's head, that to me looked like it had some kind of bleeding inside it's head.

The other baby is doing well though, and was talkative and had a full crop this morning. Still 2 eggs left to hatch, so fingers crossed!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

awww poor baby. I hope the rest of them come out PERFECT.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im sorry to hear of his passing


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I've seen a lot of doves and pigeons with one or no eyes. It's sad when it happens. Sorry you lost the poor little thing.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone. My boss and I were discussing it, and we think there were other things going on. We're just glad the baby didn't suffer.

As I'm fond of saying when something passes from unfortunate circumstances - it will be better the next time around.


----------



## Bibibobka (Jun 23, 2011)

I actually kept this post open in my browser all day for news, hoping it would be ok. So sad


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that the little guy didn't make it.


----------

